# FreeBDS on APPLE MAC A-1418



## vince66 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello guys,

I'd like to test the FreeBSD live CD on a MAC PC model: A-1418.

Has some of you done this ?

Please:

1- Can you tell me the best  FreeBSD version to do this ? I currently use the Release 11.1 installed on my workstations. Is this version supported by the MAC A-1418 ?

2- In which a way I can boot the FreeBSD live CD ? Is it correct type the ALT key (option key) after the power-on, to choose the live CD drive to boot from ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## forquare (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi,


I don’t know if your Mac is supported. I would give 11.1-RELEASE a go and if that doesn’t work, try 12-CURRENT. 
You are correct, power on the Mac and immediately hold Option (alt) until the boot device screen appears.


----------



## vince66 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks forquare ! I'll try your tip.


----------



## vince66 (Jan 2, 2018)

OK forquare ! It woeks well !!! Thanks.


----------

